# un autre périphérique utilise votre ordinateur..



## kleo2 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à vous

Depuis quelques jours j'ai un message qui m'indique :
"Un autre périphérique du réseau utilise l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur.
Essayez de vous reconnecter ultérieurement si les problèmes persistent changez l'adresse IP de votre ordinateur."

Mais qu'est ce que c'est?!!

Le problème est que du coup trés régulièrement la connexion internet ne se fait pas, il cherche la page à ouvrir, alors que le wifi est bien branché et fonctionne.

Que faire?

Merci de votre aide précieuse.
Kleo


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

Le message indique qu'un autre ordinateur utilise la même adresse IP que toi sur ton réseau local.

S'il s'agit d'un réseau d'entreprise ou d'un réseau public, il faudra essayer de re-paramétrer l'Airport de ton Mac pour régler ce conflit.

S'il s'agit d'un réseau domestique (réseau Wifi de ta box, par exemple), alors il faudra faire en sorte que le paramétrage de toutes les machines utilisées à ton domicile (ordinateurs, imprimantes Wifi, Time Capsule, bornes, ...) soient compatibles.

Mais en revanche, si ton Mac est la seule machine utilisée, alors cela signifie qu'un voisin a piraté ton accès à Internet, et qu'il faudra avant tout (re-)sécuriser ton réseau.


Peux-tu en dire plus sur ta situation (entreprise, domicile, type de réseau Wifi, machines normalement présentes sur ce réseau ?) et le paramétrage de ton point d'accès Wifi et de l'Airport de ton Mac (options de sécurité, IP manuelle ou par DHCP ?).


----------



## kleo2 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour Pascal

Merci pour ta réponse claire et détaillée.
Alors c'est un ordinateur personnelle connecté sur une freebox. J
Pour info j'ai déménagé il y a 1 mois 1/2 et avais les mêmes paramètres avant et n'avais pas ce problème.
J'ai un iphone mais il ne me posait pas de problème avant donc...Il n'y a que cet ordinateur connecté sur le réseau free en wifi.

Concernant les paramètres de sécurité où puis je trouver les infos? Désolée suis loin d'être une pro des paramétrages!!!!!

Merci Pascal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Re bonjour Pascal

Je suis allé farfouiller dans les préférences système et je crois que j'ai trouvé les infos que tu demandes.
Voilà ce que j'ai dans la zone airport:

identifiant airport : 00:17:f2:e8:f1:a4

TCP/IP
configurer IPV4 : via DHCP

configurer IPv6 : automatiquement

Mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur les option de sécurité..

J'espère que ca t'éclairera plus sur ce grrr problème!!
Pour info pour que internet refonctionne je désactive l'airport et le réactive et ca marche.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Avril 2010)

Ton iPhone est aussi un ordinateur, et peut donc tout-à-fait être à l'origine du problème.

Quoi qu'il en soit, mieux vaut commencer par chercher à connaître le paramétrage actuel de ton réseau local.

Pour obtenir les paramètres de ton point d'accès Wifi, il faut te connecter à l'interface de gestion de ta Freebox à cette adresse: https://subscribes.free.fr/login/
Les pages de paramétrage doivent t'indiquer:
- si le mode routeur de la Freebox est activée (nécessaire pour utiliser simultanément plusieurs ordinateurs avec la box)
- si les adresses IP sont attribuées par DHCP, et sur quelle plage d'adresses, 
- si tu utilises ou non une protection, et si celle-ci est réalisée à l'aide d'une clé WEP ou d'une clé WPA.
Free fournit une documentation à ces sujets, ainsi que de courts tutos, par ici:
- mode routeur
- Wifi/Airport
- clé WEP
- paramètres TCP/IP

(Attention: il est ici pour l'instant question de lire les informations, et pas de les modifier)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

_(nos messages se sont croisés)_


kleo2 a dit:


> Pour info pour que internet refonctionne je désactive l'airport et le réactive et ca marche.


Je crains que cette manipulation ne règle le problème que très provisoirement si tu es victime d'un piratage de ta ligne ou si ton iPhone te joue des tours.

Puisque ton Airport fonctionne en DHCP, j'imagine que ta Freebox fait de même (vu que c'est cette dernière qui fournit ce service).

En revanche, si tu n'as rien trouvé concernant la sécurité (WEP ou WPA), c'est peut-être que rien n'a été installé à ce niveau... ce point reste à vérifier au niveau de la Freebox.


S'il n'y a pas de sécurité installée, ou bien si ta clé WEP a été "cassée" (= trouvée pas un pirate), alors il est tout-à-fait possible qu'un voisin puisse utiliser ta ligne à ton insu. Et compte tenu de la nouvelle législation (HADOPI), c'est très mauvais pour toi, parce que tu es maintenant légalement responsable des actes illégaux perpétrés à partir de ta connexion Internet, soit en téléchargeant toi-même, soit en négligeant de protéger suffisamment ta connexion (rien que ça !).

Donc si tu n'as pas de clé de protection, mets-en une (WPA de préférence, WPE étant trop facile à "casser"). Et si tu en as déjà une, change-là.

L'opération se fait à la fois sur la Freebox et sur ton Mac.


Puisque la modification de ces paramètres provoque la coupure provisoire d'Internet, je ne saurais trop te conseiller de recueillir toutes les informations nécessaires (imprime-les sur papier) avant de procéder à l'opération.


----------



## kleo2 (5 Avril 2010)

Alors voici les infos que j'ai sur mes paramétrage free et j'ai noté peut être un problème que tu soulèves...
Dans les config routeur la case activée n'est pas cochée ca peut être ca car suis allé sur le tuto correspondant et il mentionne bien de l'activer en cas de connexions multiples. J'attend ton feu vert pour activation!

Ensuite :

DHCP activé
Début DHCP 192.168.0.10
Fin DHCP 192.168.0.50

réponse ping activée
UPNP activé

Pour la suite rien dans redirection des ports et plage des ports et baux DHCP permanents

Et j'utilise une clé WPA.

Dans le tuto airport il indique que l'ordi doit utiliser le DHCP pour IPv4et c'est bien le cas.

On peut encore redire merci à cet instant bien précis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Avril 2010)

Pour la protection, le WPA est le maximum que tu peux faire. Si elle est activée sur la Freebox, alors elle l'est déjà forcément sur ton Mac.

Tu n'as donc rien à faire à ce niveau-là.


Comme le mode routeur n'est pas activé, ça expliquerait une éventuelle interaction avec ton iPhone.

Si ton iPhone utilise le Wifi à un moment ou à un autre (y compris si tu ne t'en sers pas), alors mieux vaut activer le mode routeur de ta Freebox.

Ça devrait régler définitivement le problème.


----------



## kleo2 (5 Avril 2010)

OK je viens de le faire si jamais ca ne fonctionnait pas... je refais signe!!!!!

En tout cas en plus de te remercier de ton aide j'ajoute que tes explications étaient trés claires ce qui est précieux quand on est pas un superbidouilleurmac!

joyeuse pâques!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

j ai eu la meme chose lorsque j ai achete l iPhone  l achat d un nouveau modern et de airport express a resolu le probleme j habite Bangkok l achat de nouveaux outils est plus rapide vu Les problemes linguistiques personne ne comprenant personne...


----------



## Willow37 (9 Février 2015)

bonjour ce topic m'intéresse

j'ai une amie qui est branchée avec son macintosh sur ethernet de la box
mais elle doit partager la connexion en wifi avec les autres colocataires

du coup elle a eu exactement le même message que kleo2 a écrit au début du topic, à savoir 




et elle se demande si y'a pas un risque que qq'un puisse infiltrer son ordinateur ?

comme je ne connais pas la réponse je demande ici car je comprends son inquiétude et ça m'intéresse grandement de connaître la réponse n'étant pas une spécialiste des réseaux et autres adresses ip


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

le problème pourrait être seulement temporaire, un petit cafouillage, qui pourrait être réglé en éteignant Mac et box, puis en rallumant la box, puis le Mac.

Je me demande le pourquoi de cette configuration : un Mac connecté en Ethernet à un box, et qui partage sa connexion en wifi vers les colocataires.
Alors j'imagine que le scénario est : le propriétaire de la maison et de la box donne un accès par Ethernet pour que les locataires puissent avoir accès à Internet SANS se connecter à son réseau wifi.
Est-ce bien cela ?
Si oui, une excellente solution serait d'acheter une borne Airport Express, de la relier à la box par Ethernet, et de l'utiliser comme routeur/wifi.

Ainsi ton amie et les autres colocataires auraient LEUR réseau wifi, indépendant de celui de la box, et qui fonctionnerait même quand le Mac de ton amie est éteint.

Une borne Express : 30-40 euros sur lbc, ça ne vaut pas le coup de s'en priver.

Bon, p'tête que je me plante complètement sur le scénario, c'était une idée comme ça....


----------



## Willow37 (9 Février 2015)

voici ce qu'elle me dit :

ben en fait on était tous en wifi, mais moi j'étais la plus éloignée, donc je ne captais quasi rien, du coup il m'a cablé

mais on est tous sur la même box
je lui réponds : 

mais la box est pas dans ta chambre donc ?
elle me répond : 

non, elle est dans le garage de la maison du proprio


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Pourquoi a-t-elle besoin de partager sa connexion ?

Les colocataires ne captent pas la box ?

Si les colocataires captent mal la box (probable si la box est dans le garage) mais qu'il y a un câble Ethernet tiré entre la box et ton amie, la borne Express (ou autre routeur wifi) est LA solution.

En plus ça permet d'isoler les 2 réseaux (proprio et locataires) : l'un ne voit pas les autres et inversement.


----------



## Willow37 (9 Février 2015)

mais elle la partage pas c'est en fait le proprio qui a mis a dispo sa box et chacun se lie en wifi dessus, sauf elle qui ne captait pas bien le wifi donc il a mis un cable spécialement pour elle

autrement tu penses donc que y'a pas de risque pour elle au vu de ce que j'ai dit dans mon premier message ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Ah ok pardon j'avais compris qu'elle partageait la connexion câblée de son Mac.

Non il n'y a pas de risque, mais ça montre qu'il y a peut-être une mauvaise configuration quelque part : un ordinateur en IP fixe dans le réseau par exemple, que ce soit chez le proprio ou parmi les locataires.

Si un appareil a une adresse IP (locale) fixe, qui est à l'intérieur de la plage d'adresses IP distribuée par la box, ce message est "normal".
Je te donne un exemple :
La box a pour adresse : 192.168.1.1
Ton amie connecte son Mac, qui est en DHCP (adresse IP auto), la box lui donne l'adresse : 192.168.1.10
Le proprio rentre du boulot et allume son ordi, qui a une adresse IP fixe 192.168.1.10 : ça donne le message que tu cites, parce que l'adresse est déjà utilisée.
Il faudrait donc vérifier qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur de configuration.
Ton amie pourrait vérifier dans Préf système / réseau / wifi / Avancé / TCP/IP, que Configurer IPV4 est :  "en DHCP".

Mais ce problème comme je te disais au début peut survenir par accident, est alors temporaire et se règle par redémarrage des appareils.


----------



## Willow37 (9 Février 2015)

merci beaucoup je ton aide en tout cas je pense que ça la rassure !

si qq'un d'autre à une lumière à nous apporter en supplément bien sûr postez ici ça nous intéresse fortement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Je me suis amusé à reproduire le problème, en donnant à mon iPad la même adresse IP que mon Mac (inutile de masquer ce type d'adresse IP, c'est une adresse sur le réseau local, pas public) :





On peut aussi imaginer un farceur (une farceuse) qui s'amuse à créer le problème pour le fun, car comme tu vois ce n'est pas compliqué à faire.


----------



## Willow37 (9 Février 2015)

en effet !


----------

